# Takara Tomy "Owner's Micro Slot Car Set



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi,

Does anyone know if you can buy replacement chassis for the cars that com in these sets? All the paper worlk is in Japanese. I want to buy a few extra chassis to play with. I know there are 4 different cars. I have two and they are different sizes. I am hoping the extra two cars that come in the history set are slightly longer wheelbase. For those that don't know they have a similar mounting system the AFX snap on bodies.

Roger Corrie


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Roger,

I don't have an answer to your question but, maybe someone from this Hobby Talk thread about them back in September 2008 will?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=230309

For those of you that want to see pics there are still some Great images posted up by Video Jimmy towards the end of this thread linked above.

Bob...teeny little guys aren't they...zilla

P.S. I just happened to be working on a slimline hot rod (body by Greg Gipe) and it made me think of this old thread.


----------

